# Serious reaction...I'm so upset!!!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

After giving Lily some Benadryl as a precaution, I took her for her distemper shot this morning. We got home and she was running around playing. Five minutes later she began to rub her face and started trembling.:smcry: I picked her up and her left eye was almost swollen shut and her face was swelling and very red. :crying 2:I called the vet and they wanted me to bring her back right away. She became lethargic on the way to the vet. I was so scared. They gave her an I.V. injection of steroids and I waited there with her until the swelling started to go down and the vet was okay to release her to go home. I was so afraid that her little throat would swell and that she wouldn't be able to breathe.:crying 2: If I had not acted quickly, that could have happened and I would have lost my sweet little girl!:smcry::smcry: It all happened so fast! I'm supposed to give her more Benadryl late this afternoon. She is in her cuddle bed right now sleeping. She seems comfortable but clearly not herself. Now, I am afraid to ever get her another distemper shot..:crying:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMGoodness, I am so sorry......Thank goodness she is alright!!!! Giver her hugs from CeeCee and Rain!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that! How scary for you! I'll keep you both in my prayers-- do keep us updated and let us know how she does as the day goes on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh April, I am so sorry about little Lily! Thank God you moved quickly! :thumbsup:
Had she ever had such a reaction before? I know you must have been praying and sweating at the same time :smheat::smheat:rayer:rayer:. I KNOW that feeling all too well! :w00t:
So, so thankful she is doing better, but understand that reluctance to try again. We will pray for wisdom and that she comes out of the woods completely! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am glad she is okay. I can't imagine how scared you were to see her react so severely like that...and decline so quickly. I would absolutely never give her that shot again, it's too dangerous for her.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Same thing happened to Ollie with one of his shots. Scared me to death. Hope Lily is okay.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I can imagine you had to be terrified...how old is little Lily??? how much does she weigh???....praying she feels better soon...and I know exactly what you mean about the vaccines....I am going through the same thing with Mariah Lyn....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, I hate that we have to give our babies these shots! I just feel sick knowing what can happen, and every time it is done the potential for a reaction gets worse.

I'm so glad you got her to the vet in time! You are a really good Mommie!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its a good thing she already had some benadryl in her or it would have been far worse. If she HAS to have another distemper shot, you would leave her at the vet or stay with her there until all danger of a reaction is past. Talk it over with your vet. 
So glad she is O.K. 
Edie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how scary !!! thank god u were there w her n was able to react rapidly , praying ur baby gets better soon, i wouldnt gv it again either!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank goodness you reacted so quickly. I'm glad little Lily is Ok-thay would have been so frightening. Please keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank God she is okay!!! Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- thank goodness you were there and acted quickly. Also was very happy to hear that she had already had Benadryl and I know it helped save her life.

I would not give Lily additional distemper vaccinations. I would have her titer tested to make certain that she is safe and then discontinue the vaccinations.

Sending prayers that she's fully recovered very quickly.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG that is SO scary!! I am glad you were able to catch it right away and act so quickly...thank goodness Lily is okay! 

When my cat Isaiah was younger, this exact same thing happened to him twice after getting his vaccines. We would get home from the vet and his face would swell up, just like you described. Once, we called the vet and they told us to rush him back and the other time the vet had closed by then and we had to take him to the ER. Of course, I was really young back then (I think maybe 8th or 9th grade) and I had no idea how serious the dangers of vaccines are....so unfortunately, I didnt learn my lesson and continued to blindly trust the vet in regards to Isaiah's vaccines for the rest of his life (thank goodness he didnt have any reactions again after those two times but who knows what permanent damage they did to his body...) 

I wouldnt vaccinate Lily again for distemper unless you absolutely had to (do titers instead) and even then, stay with her at vet for a while afterwards. 

So glad she is okay!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how scary!! I'm so glad she's ok.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> OMGoodness, I am so sorry......Thank goodness she is alright!!!! Giver her hugs from CeeCee and Rain!!!:wub::wub::wub:



Awe-thank you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that! How scary for you! I'll keep you both in my prayers-- do keep us updated and let us know how she does as the day goes on.


Thank you, Jackie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh April, I am so sorry about little Lily! Thank God you moved quickly! :thumbsup:
> Had she ever had such a reaction before? I know you must have been praying and sweating at the same time :smheat::smheat:rayer:rayer:. I KNOW that feeling all too well! :w00t:
> So, so thankful she is doing better, but understand that reluctance to try again. We will pray for wisdom and that she comes out of the woods completely! :wub:


Thanks, Sandi-no she has never had a reaction-she had her rabies almost 3 weeks ago. No problems. Rose has never had any problems, either.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Oh my gosh, I am glad she is okay. I can't imagine how scared you were to see her react so severely like that...and decline so quickly. I would absolutely never give her that shot again, it's too dangerous for her.


Thanks, Lisa. The vet said she would have to have steroids before they would give her another one, and I would hate to do that. They suggested to titer her from now on.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Same thing happened to Ollie with one of his shots. Scared me to death. Hope Lily is okay.


Oh, my!! I know how you feel!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

gigigirlz said:


> I can imagine you had to be terrified...how old is little Lily??? how much does she weigh???....praying she feels better soon...and I know exactly what you mean about the vaccines....I am going through the same thing with Mariah Lyn....


Lily is tiny, barely 4 pounds and about 1yr and a half. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So this was the first shot after the initial shots as a baby?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> OMG, I hate that we have to give our babies these shots! I just feel sick knowing what can happen, and every time it is done the potential for a reaction gets worse.
> 
> I'm so glad you got her to the vet in time! You are a really good Mommie!!


I try to be a good Mommie-I am glad my vet is close by. Thank you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Its a good thing she already had some benadryl in her or it would have been far worse. If she HAS to have another distemper shot, you would leave her at the vet or stay with her there until all danger of a reaction is past. Talk it over with your vet.
> So glad she is O.K.
> Edie


Thanks, Edie..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> omg how scary !!! thank god u were there w her n was able to react rapidly , praying ur baby gets better soon, i wouldnt gv it again either!


Thanks, Liza. Looking at happy Dolce's picture helps us feel better..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jpupart said:


> thank goodness you reacted so quickly. I'm glad little Lily is Ok-thay would have been so frightening. Please keep us updated on how she's doing.



Thank you, Jocelyn


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Thank God she is okay!!! Please let us know how she's doing.




Thank you, Debbie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- thank goodness you were there and acted quickly. Also was very happy to hear that she had already had Benadryl and I know it helped save her life.
> 
> I would not give Lily additional distemper vaccinations. I would have her titer tested to make certain that she is safe and then discontinue the vaccinations.
> 
> Sending prayers that she's fully recovered very quickly.


Thank you Lynn for your support and excellent advice!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG that is SO scary!! I am glad you were able to catch it right away and act so quickly...thank goodness Lily is okay!
> 
> When my cat Isaiah was younger, this exact same thing happened to him twice after getting his vaccines. We would get home from the vet and his face would swell up, just like you described. Once, we called the vet and they told us to rush him back and the other time the vet had closed by then and we had to take him to the ER. Of course, I was really young back then (I think maybe 8th or 9th grade) and I had no idea how serious the dangers of vaccines are....so unfortunately, I didnt learn my lesson and continued to blindly trust the vet in regards to Isaiah's vaccines for the rest of his life (thank goodness he didnt have any reactions again after those two times but who knows what permanent damage they did to his body...)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nida


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> So this was the first shot after the initial shots as a baby?


Yes-I got her when she was 6 months old.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you my dear friends for your support and encouragement. What a blessing you are to me! :wub: My Lily is much better this afternoon and the swelling is completely gone. She is still a little bit lethargic but much better than she was. I have an awesome vet and they did their best to reassure me that my Lily would be fine. I probably will titer her from now on..


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

April, that is so aweful! I am so sorry you and little Lily had to endure that!!!! I am so glad you gave her that benedryl beforehand! 

I too used to blindly go with doctors and vets when it came to vaccinations. I have stopped giving vaccinations to my kids for now until I can further research after what happened to my second daughter. She got a flu shot instead of the nose spray because of her asthma. Well, a few hours later she had this giant hot welt that almost covered her upper thigh. I took her back to the doc and they gave her antihistamines and steroids as well as they had never seen anything like it.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG how scary, I am so glad she is okay. The last time my Edgar had his shots he had 3 seizures, he had just turned 9 and had never reacted before. I am so glad you were home with her and acted quickly.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> OMG how scary, I am so glad she is okay. The last time my Edgar had his shots he had 3 seizures, he had just turned 9 and had never reacted before. I am so glad you were home with her and acted quickly.



Thank you, Cathy..my vet stops giving shots after 8 years of age, so I am surprised that your vet still vaccinates older dogs. If Edgar were mine, I would not do it again...sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

missiek said:


> April, that is so aweful! I am so sorry you and little Lily had to endure that!!!! I am so glad you gave her that benedryl beforehand!
> 
> I too used to blindly go with doctors and vets when it came to vaccinations. I have stopped giving vaccinations to my kids for now until I can further research after what happened to my second daughter. She got a flu shot instead of the nose spray because of her asthma. Well, a few hours later she had this giant hot welt that almost covered her upper thigh. I took her back to the doc and they gave her antihistamines and steroids as well as they had never seen anything like it.


Thanks, Kelley! What we mommas go through with our kids-(sigh)


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no how scary,I am just reading about Lily and I'm glad she is ok. Thank goodness you were right there to act so quickly.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so sorry for what happened to Lily. I know exactly how frightening that is after going thru life threatening food allergies with my son starting at age 2 and I produce videos on anaphylactic reactions. My son's throat did close up and we're never without EpiPens since then. It must have been a reaction to that particular vaccine - and you usually have to be exposed to something once before, and get a reaction in a subsequent exposure. I always stay at my vet's waiting room for 15 min to a half hour after Tyler's shots. My vet invited me to do so when I asked what to do if Tyler had a reaction. With food allergies our doc (foremost food allergy doc in the world) would never have us give Benedryl as a prophylactic. If a true serious allergy occurs, Benerdry isn't enough to treat it, just some of the symptoms but not stop the reaction in its tracks. He told us not to give Benedryl ahead because it could mask the symptoms, that could be treated and we wouldn't realize a bad reaction was occurring until it really sets in. It's harder to turn it around at that point. My DS's doc would much rather treat something as soon as a reaction starts to occur and stop it, before it gets really bad. If you mask early symptoms with Benedryl it doesn't give you that chance. Glad Lily's okay now. She'll be pretty knocked out from the reaction and will want to rest which is the best thing. Their systems are a bit more hyper to allergens than usual after a reaction but she'll be fine. I would never give that vaccine again and just titer. 
Give little Lily hugs and kisses from Tyler and I.:smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so scared to get shots now. It is a good idea to stay at the office. I never thought of that. I have told my Vet to titer in case he does not need them. I need to learn more about it all. Maybe little Lily needed hers. I am so glad she is better. Poor little girl. I just hate when they are ill. Prayers to you.



plenty pets 20 said:


> Its a good thing she already had some benadryl in her or it would have been far worse. If she HAS to have another distemper shot, you would leave her at the vet or stay with her there until all danger of a reaction is past. Talk it over with your vet.
> So glad she is O.K.
> Edie


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

The problem is that the amount of drug that is given to your little girl is the same dose as they would give to a Great Dane..These little ones just can't take it.. In the future I would request that her innoculations be given over a period of at least two weeks apart and at lower dosages.. And I am talking each individual one... No cocktails for these little ones.. May I suggest that you get a book called SCARED POOPLESS.. You can get it at Amazon or through Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue..I can't think of a thing this book won't be able to tell you about Maltese and the dangers of these innoculations..among many other interesting facts so you can raise a healthy happy little one... Hope this helps..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness Lily is OK!!! I always worry about this all the time...


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

How awful. Thank goodness she is okay! Frankie got a booster shot the other day and he was so sore at the injection site he wouldn't make any sudden movements and yelped anytime anyone touched anywhere near the area. My vet assured me it would go away and it did. I felt so horrible, I'm definitely going for a titer test next time, vaccinations are just way too traumatic.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- that's very scary! I hope she's okay now? Poor baby

I had a little chihuahua once who's face swelled up from a rabies shot once..scared the daylights out of me too.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no that sounds frightening..thank goodness you acted fast and she is okay now :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking to see how Lily is doing this evening. Hope she's feeling much better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank God you were home with her and was able to get her to the vets, i know how scarey that must have been. Please give Lily a kiss from me...i'm so glad that she's doing better now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is lily doing , praying she is all better...dolce sends her a big kissy


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hoping Lily is still doing well! She is in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm happy to report that my dear, sweet Lily is back to her perky, silly self!:chili::chili::chili: Thank you all for your prayers and support! I NEVER want to go through that again!:faint:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, what a scare!!!!! :new_shocked:

I am so happy to hear she's feeling better now......is it mandatory to get that shot???


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Holy Cow, what a scare!!!!! :new_shocked:
> 
> I am so happy to hear she's feeling better now......is it mandatory to get that shot???


No, it is not mandatory-it was the distemper shot. The vet said that because her reaction was so severe, she would have to have a steroid injection before getting the vaccine. I'm not crazy about doing that because it may suppress her immune system. She had no problem with the rabies shot she got 3 weeks earlier. Go figure..?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad she's doing well this morning!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I'm happy to report that my dear, sweet Lily is back to her perky, silly self!:chili::chili::chili: Thank you all for your prayers and support! I NEVER want to go through that again!:faint:


 
So glad she's back to normal, Rose is Jodi's valentine but I've got a soft spot for Lily :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> No, it is not mandatory-it was the distemper shot. The vet said that because her reaction was so severe, she would have to have a steroid injection before getting the vaccine. I'm not crazy about doing that because it may suppress her immune system. She had no problem with the rabies shot she got 3 weeks earlier. Go figure..?


So glad Lily's feeling better today. It's what's in the vaccine, not the shot itself so she might be allergic to distemper but not rabies. I would steer clear of it and either skip or titer in the future. You just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So glad Lily's feeling better today. It's what's in the vaccine, not the shot itself so she might be allergic to distemper but not rabies. I would steer clear of it and either skip or titer in the future. You just don't want to take any chances.


:amen:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April--is it possible to post the company that produced that particular vaccine & let us know if it was a "live" or "killed" vaccine. Also, did your vet express concern that since he /she used a steroid---that the vaccine would be less effective?
I am facing up-coming "booster" vaccines soon & want to be aware of as much as possible. Thank you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...how scary for the both of you. I am glad she is doing ok. 

This is the reason I do not give my dogs shots after the intial and booster shots...my vet who is a freind of one of my friends agrees and did tell me a couple of yrs ago that Chloe didn't need anymore. I am actually happy that she agreed with me. Unfortunately, I doubt eveyone is told this. I know by law that they must have the rabies shot, but I haven't given Chloe one in 4 yrs and I don't intend to anytime soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that Lily is feeling OK today. What a scary episode.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh i am just reading this 

sorry!

just happy that she is doing ok 

hugs
Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April--is it possible to post the company that produced that particular vaccine & let us know if it was a "live" or "killed" vaccine. Also, did your vet express concern that since he /she used a steroid---that the vaccine would be less effective?
> I am facing up-coming "booster" vaccines soon & want to be aware of as much as possible. Thank you!




I'm pretty sure my vet uses a "killed" vaccine but she didn't say anything about the vaccine being less effective with the steroid. Hope this helps.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I'm pretty sure my vet uses a "killed" vaccine but she didn't say anything about the vaccine being less effective with the steroid. Hope this helps.


It might be helpful to post for others this information--- to call your vet & ask which compnay (Dodd?) or another. I have read that "killed" vaccines are more likely to produce allergic response but don't know how true that is? I have also read & my vet expressed concern to me once when we had a maltese w/an allergic reaction that if she gave the steroid it would almost invalidate the innoculation---that was here in Greece so not sure what they would say in the US.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm only just reading this sorry. So glad to hear that Lily is feeling better. How scary that would have been! Glad you were so on the ball!
Hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Sandi-talked to my vet!*



edelweiss said:


> It might be helpful to post for others this information--- to call your vet & ask which compnay (Dodd?) or another. I have read that "killed" vaccines are more likely to produce allergic response but don't know how true that is? I have also read & my vet expressed concern to me once when we had a maltese w/an allergic reaction that if she gave the steroid it would almost invalidate the innoculation---that was here in Greece so not sure what they would say in the US.


Sandi, I just got off the phone with my vet. For distemper, they use a modified-live virus (and a killed vaccine for rabies.)The company is Intervet. They said the steroid just "calms down" the immune system, and that it does not reduce the effectiveness of the vaccine. I would like to know more about that. It seems to me that giving steroids routinely before administering vaccines would eventually suppress the immune system thus making the vaccine less effective.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Sandi, I just got off the phone with my vet. For distemper, they use a modified-live virus (and a killed vaccine for rabies.)The company is Intervet. They said the steroid just "calms down" the immune system, and that it does not reduce the effectiveness of the vaccine. I would like to know more about that. It seems to me that giving steroids routinely before administering vaccines would eventually suppress the immune system thus making the vaccine less effective.


reposted under new topic!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Please give Lily a hug from us.
That must have been so scary to go through.


----------

